# Manygates Maternity Hospital,Wakefield,West Yorkshire, Feb 2016



## wappy (Feb 26, 2016)

Wakefield Maternity Hospital (1935 - 1992)
Manygates Hospital (1948 - c.1981)

This is the only block left along with the Manygates house.
As the contract stated these have to be renovated and the firm wants to now knock them down they have been left.We can only guess what will happen to them soon as it too often the case.

Manygates Hospital was formerly Wakefield Corporation Maternity Hospital, situated in Blenheim Road, Wakefield. It transferred to Manygates Park, Barnsley Road in 1935. The hospital closed in 1992 and transferred to Pinderfields Hospital for a short period. Maternity services in Wakefield ended in 2000.

Records survive from 1919 - 1977, these include staff registers (1928-1855) patient registers 1919 - 1971 and administration/finance records (1919-1950). Later records for Manygates Hospital (c.1960s - 2000) were destroyed by the hospital trust.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 26, 2016)

Nice report but pretty well messed up though.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 27, 2016)

Pure decay!


----------



## King Al (Feb 28, 2016)

Peely paint excellence, good stuff wappy!


----------



## Rubex (Feb 28, 2016)

Very enjoyable Wappy! Great photos


----------

